# "Other" Intel Units



## Matt7936 (Oct 9, 2015)

If anyone has a contact or has any kind of contact info for the either the 11IS or the 24th STS regarding military jobs is concerned could you send it my way.

Thx.


----------



## AWP (Oct 10, 2015)

Matt7936 said:


> If anyone has a contact or has any kind of contact info for the either the 11IS or the 24th STS regarding military jobs is concerned could you send it my way.
> 
> Thx.



There's no contact info on NIPR or SIPR?


----------



## Brill (Oct 10, 2015)

Classification of specific units when attributed to a specific command is ...?


----------



## AWP (Oct 10, 2015)

lindy said:


> Classification of specific units when attributed to a specific command is ...?



And? Both units are officially acknowledged by the Air Force.

11th Intelligence Squadron > Hurlburt Field > Hurlburt Field Fact Sheets

24th STS is out there on af.mil sites, on NIPR, if you know where to look.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 10, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> And? Both units are officially acknowledged by the Air Force.
> 
> 11th Intelligence Squadron > Hurlburt Field > Hurlburt Field Fact Sheets
> 
> 24th STS is out there on af.mil sites, on NIPR, if you know where to look.



This seems incredibly difficult for people to understand.. likely because they are not briefed on to any programs and think they know something about something. @lindy isn't saying that the existence of the unit is classified. It's the attribution to a specific command. So knock that shit off.


----------



## AWP (Oct 10, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> So knock that shit off.



Excuse me? "Knock that shit off?" No one posted a connection between those units and their "customer" even though it is widely known, but thank you for the OPSEC lesson. I must have slept through that portion of my yearly briefs/ training/ common sense classes.

You think too much of yourself and you may be right about lindy's intent, but he's a grown ass man and can speak for himself.

So knock your shit off.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 10, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Excuse me? "Knock that shit off?" No one posted a connection between those units and their "customer" even though it is widely known, but thank you for the OPSEC lesson. I must have slept through that portion of my yearly briefs/ training/ common sense classes.
> 
> You think too much of yourself and you may be right about lindy's intent, but he's a grown ass man and can speak for himself.
> 
> So knock your shit off.



This whole thread is about the connection. Has nothing to do with lindy speaking up for himself. It has to do with calling something out that you fail to understand.


----------



## AWP (Oct 10, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> This whole thread is about the connection. Has nothing to do with lindy speaking up for himself. It has to do with calling something out that you fail to understand.



I fail to understand? You've lost your mind and are taking the thread in a different direction to justify your posts. He asked a question, I answered and without divulging any super duper secrets. Period. Somehow it went beyond that, but thank you for taking a shot at me. You've put me in my place and helped me see the light.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 10, 2015)

It's not about you and I apologize if I came off as such. The direction of the thread from post one is wrong regardless of its veracity. I might have overreacted on your initial dismissive response to lindy, but it's this type of behavior and the idea that you can find it elsewhere on the net that feeds into the spillage. Gives idiots like Sean Naylor and our adversaries content.


----------



## Brill (Oct 10, 2015)

Well, that escalated quickly!

@Freefalling my only concern was attributing a regular unit to another command.  As a "red-liner", if you're good with it, so am I.  I was just looking for a second opinion because mine is in line with @Florida173 line of thinking...albeit phrased differently.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 10, 2015)

lindy said:


> Well, that escalated quickly!
> 
> @Freefalling my only concern was attributing a regular unit to another command.  As a "red-liner", if you're good with it, so am I.  I was just looking for a second opinion because mine is in line with @Florida173 line of thinking...albeit phrased differently.


Then both of you guys should have used the report button.
That's why it's there.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 10, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Then both of you guys should have used the report button.
> That's why it's there.


Fair enough.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 10, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Then both of you guys should have used the report button.
> That's why it's there.



But the report button lacks cachet and doesn't allow sufficient cool factor.


----------



## AWP (Oct 10, 2015)

Title of the thread changed.


----------



## Brill (Oct 10, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Then both of you guys should have used the report button.
> That's why it's there.



Oh man, totally agree!  (where is it though?)

Holy hell...just saw it down there because I hit edit!


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 10, 2015)

Ok, I'm going to blame the codeine-laden cough syrup here for what is about to spill from my northernmost orifice. And this is the G-rated version....

Somehow, this has turned into rape-kit day at the gynecologist's office based on how many hurt vaginas I've seen just since regaining consciousness.  Do any of you not know what a PM is for? We've already established that the "report post" button has reported for duty with a small team named after a crayon, so why the hell not the "start conversation" button as well.  Or did I just violate FUCKSEC? Oops, my bad. 

If anyone wants to get into a contest about how big their wang is, great. DON'T do it here. Because I'll win that contest, hands down. Any further admonishments - and there will be, count on it - will come through private channels. Why? Because I've been read into that program. 

Now, conduct yourselves from the bunker while I address the proper parties.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 10, 2015)

Can I get some of that cough syrup.....:-"


----------



## Centermass (Oct 10, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Now, conduct yourselves from the bunker while I address the proper parties.



Did someone say "Party????"


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 10, 2015)

Is that Galactus?


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 10, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> Is that Galactus?



Nope, it's one of the Cybermen.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 10, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Nope, it's one of the Cybermen.


Is he taking up Cyberspace?


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 10, 2015)

Haha. Pretty awesome


----------



## Kunoichii (Oct 10, 2015)

Lol Kitty. I totally agree, though. There are places for things, and there are places not for things.


----------



## Etype (Oct 11, 2015)

This thread was a lost cause the second anyone replied to it seriously.

To the original poster- if you don't know how to get in contact with a given unit, they definitely don't have a job for you.


----------



## Matt7936 (Oct 11, 2015)

It's all good. Just thought maybe someone on here would be of some help getting a little info but I guess I was wrong. I've got contacts elsewhere.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 12, 2015)

You've got 15 years of intelligence experience, right?  If you can't find the answer on your own, I cry for the Air Force.


----------



## Matt7936 (Oct 12, 2015)

policemedic said:


> You've got 15 years of intelligence experience, right?  If you can't find the answer on your own, I cry for the Air Force.




You must cry for everyone else too since I see a lot of other people ask for advice and help. Why is it that I'm some how different?  I'm sure you didn't start out knowing everything.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 12, 2015)

Ok, enough with the passive aggressive monkey-fling-poo type bullshit. 

This has turned into a Planned Parenthood daycare center and taxidermy store. 

The general information was out there, and you couldn't find specifics to your liking here. Yay. Great. Oh, my bad, that's supposed to be sad face. Did you NOT see my earlier rant about taking things to PM? The passive aggressive snark in this thread has reached a point where it looks like someone tried to fist fuck a crocodile, and won't admit to getting his dick beaters bitten off in the process. 

Cut. 
This. 
Shit. 
Out. 



Thread locked.


----------

